

Bill Gates says life would be better with a world government - ccvannorman
http://collectivelyconscious.net/articles/bill-gates-says-life-would-be-better-with-a-world-government/#.VT3Qz6t0LaM.facebook

======
ccvannorman
>But what is with epidemics? How many doctors do we have as much planes,
tents, what scientists? If there were such a thing as a world government, we
would be better prepared.

It sounds like Gates is advocating this for resource distribution reasons. How
about making disease treatment cheap and accessible to everyone around the
world WITHOUT relying on a "world government"?

As governments grow older and more powerful they become corrupt, at first it
is with good intentions but slowly the positions human beings hold in those
governments attract people who are corrupt. Then, those people leverage their
position in that government for self-gain. This is the case all over the world
with every single government ever. It is a natural human condition. A world
government would multiply that opportunity for corrupt people to reign
exponentially, especially as time goes on.

yikes.

------
georgemonck
Actually, if you were really worried about epidemics, it would be better to
fragment the world further. Make travel much harder and rarer. From an
existential point of view, mass air travel is a really bad idea. If a pandemic
ever breaks out, it could be far too difficult to contain it in one continent,
thus posing a threat to all technological civilization, and humanity itself.
If continents were separated, America might have time to develop a vaccine
before a disease incubated in Europe could reach it.

Back when I was in middle school I was a fan of world government. The big
problem is that exit is a much better way to enforce accountability and make
governments serve the people than any form of voice is. "Voice" is an illusion
since bureaucracies always maintain the real power and are resistant to
change. Furthermore, world government is a massive single point of failure.

------
heimatau
Where is Steve Jobs when you need him?

------
wiggumz
Bill Gates could quite possibly be a moron. World government would only
concentrate corruption in one place, out of the reach of common people like
us. Such a government would be by the corporations for the corporations-- even
more than Washington DC is today.

